# Question about Acidopholous



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

Hello Heather. I'm a new member to this site and have purchased both your books. You are a life saver! Since I've changed my diet, my IBS-D has improved dramatically. My IBS-d has been pretty bad since Oct when I was on heavy antibiotics for a severe case of pneumonia. I was wondering if I should be taking acidopholous? I'm not sure if what to buy, how much to take and for how long? Should I check with my doctor first? Thank you for any advice. Regards.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello - Thanks so much for your kind words. I am really glad to hear that you've improved dramatically. That is wonderful!Acidophilus supplements are a great idea given that you went through such a heavy dose of antibiotics. You can get good supplements at any health food store or market - the refrigerated brands are usually the best. The dosage will be on the bottle itself - it's usually 2-3 doses per day. Take it with food. It can take several months to rebuild your normal gut flora, but the acidophilus will definitely help. You can also try eating soy yogurt with live cultures.You can check with your doctor about this but there should be no risk or worries.Best,Heather


----------

